# Cars and Coffee v.12.04 *Toys 4 Tots Edition*



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

I'm finally done with finals so it's time for your weekly Cars and Coffee post.

This past weekend Cars and Coffee played host to Toys 4 Tots thanks to the Marines and the SoCal Woody Club. The Detomaso Pantera club showed their support by donating a whole bunch of toys as did most Cars and Coffee visitors and participants. Those military trucks got filled up quick.

The turn out was pretty good for the event, especially when you consider overcast skies and the "cold" 50F weather.

I'm currently running on what accounts as two 1.5hr naps so I'm just going to skip to the good stuff.

This weeks picks of the pics:


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

Hope you guys enjoyed this weeks picks of the pics. As always you can view the full gallery over at CNCpics.com

Thanks,

-Leo


----------



## fzgfest (Dec 12, 2010)

greate ,thanks for your beautiful pixtures


----------

